# Mod Spec For The Current Rn Issue Divers Watch



## Belsaye (May 25, 2006)

Can anybody enlighten me as to the MOD spec for the current RN issue divers watch.

Thanks in anticipation.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Belsaye said:


> Can anybody enlighten me as to the MOD spec for the current RN issue divers watch.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> ...


Barry

Def. Stan, 66-4 Part 1 was the last standard for divers watches, it was cancelled in 1990, the CWC is based on this Def Stan. I dont think there has been a Def Stan since then. Why the change? I guess that the buying methods of the MoD have changed .... a military expert might know


----------

